# El Maranador - 4 pigs and a gobbler fall to the SABO Sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

had some good action from this spring...


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Great video Travis.........just curious, why did you keep passing the big sow?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you have a caddy follow you with a cart of arrows? You wack alot of animals! Congrats on kills a geat vid


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> Great video Travis.........just curious, why did you keep passing the big sow?


the rancher caught that sow when she was a piglet and bottle raised her. she is actually borderline friendly, she might stand 5 feet away from you and wait for handouts. Miss Piggy, enjoys a mild celebrity status and a free pass to roam where she wishes as a result of the bottle raising, which is fair enough if she is chasing the Polaris Ranger begging for food.

the only problem is she does get agitated when one of her piglets gets skewered...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

mudcatz71 said:


> Do you have a caddy follow you with a cart of arrows? You wack alot of animals! Congrats on kills a geat vid


i could use one! i only took 3 arrows on the turkey hunt and ended up running out of arrows.

luckily i have plenty of arrows. i booked a caribou bowhunt and the outfitter told us to bring 2 dozen arrows, so i've been stocking up. however, i might have to restock before the trip.


----------

